# 'Santa' came early.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Santa...aka ET/Richard..just drove off in that big RED 'sleigh' of his..but not before dropping off some SUPER scraps for the geezer. Pix is of a couple of BIG sticks of Cocobolo that will easily make 50 or more pens. Ain't had none of that in a year or more.. Also an assortment of ebony, cedar, texas ebony, mesquite..and God knows what else. Gonna inspire me to get back on the lathe...

Thanks , Richard...anytime, My Friend...:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool! I look forward to some end result pics


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Big red Sliegh!! LOL Very Cool ET! Tortuga i can not wait to see what works of art you make with that!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bout time you got busy posting some pics here of more of your work. Nice deal and nice looking wood. What a guy ET is! I can't even give him any green, because I have to spread more around first.

In fact, I have a rather large (18" diameter) chunck of spalted Hackberry that ET gave me a while back. I have it rounded and stopped because I coudn't decide on a shape for the hollow vessel that I am going to try to turn it down to. Hopefully, I will come up with a shape for what I want soon and will work on getting it finished before I have to go back overseas again in next few weeks. I am dreading another trip, but committed to doing this, and as much as I hate it, I am standing by my commitment.

Keep us up to date with your new projects with lots of pics.

Dale,


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks Awesome. Definately show us some pictures.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

In my shop those are just scraps, in your shop they turn into amazing pens!

I got more for Lift, Viking and anyone else who has an interest, although the bag is getting lighter each day!

Slip, did that block of Hackberry have any spalting at all ? I swear that wood is "stuck in time" and not changing a bit. I may have to move it all over to Jims place ! He has a spalting "sweet spot" in his garage. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

ET, the block has lots of spalting too it. I'm hoping not too much because as I take wood off, it don't come off very smooth even with a skew, it kinda chips out but am hoping that I can get it smooth enough and finish with sanding to slick down. I'm hoping I can come up with a suitable shape and get it finished soon. Usually, I can look at something and come up with a suitable shape while turning, but this one is so darn big, it is out of my normal size range because I never had a lathe to handle something this large. It will come and the spalting is nice. I will take some pics soon to show you. This wood is so dry, and I am more used to turning wet wood, so it is much different than I am used to also and sure don't want to ruin it.

Sorry Tort, not trying to hijact and looks like you have lots of pens started to be in the process and antlers also.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

No sweat on the hijack, Slip..You are talkin' to the KING of the hijackers.

BUT...since we're on the subject of hijacking..lemme do it to myself here..

This old woman over here has put up with the geezer for *58 YEARS* today. Yep..it's another anny.... Don't have a clue how she has put up with my BS for this long..but God bless her for her patience... Just lookin' forward to the next 50 or so..then that will be enough...:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> No sweat on the hijack, Slip..You are talkin' to the KING of the hijackers.
> 
> BUT...since we're on the subject of hijacking..lemme do it to myself here..
> 
> This old woman over here has put up with the geezer for *58 YEARS* today. Yep..it's another anny.... Don't have a clue how she has put up with my BS for this long..but God bless her for her patience... Just lookin' forward to the next 50 or so..then that will be enough...:rotfl:


*Congratulations !*


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Mate!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations. Wow, that is fantastic. Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Happy Anniversary you two!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great Tortuga - what a milestone. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Bret


----------

